

Amazon Warehouse Workers Head to Supreme Court Over Unpaid Theft Screenings - dreamweapon
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/10/07/amazon-warehouse-supreme-_n_5946464.html

======
anigbrowl
_Meanwhile, the president 's labor secretary, Tom Perez, is out stumping for
paid family leave and a federal minimum wage of $10.10 per hour, nearly $3
above the current level.

[...]

"It's particularly ironic considering how the Obama administration is talking
about increasing the availability of overtime [pay] for people," said Buck.
"These are low-wage workers here, and [the administration] is basically saying
they shouldn't be paid while they're held captive. It's mind-boggling to me."_

Very disingenuous, as the reasons are stated clearly on the second page of the
amicus brief: many federal government employees also go through such post-
shift checks and if they were to be compensated for this time then it could
cost the federal government $$$. The administration's proposed _policy_ is to
increase the minimum wage and other worker protections, but it is up to
Congress to make the actual laws on that issue; the administration can only
encourage voters to pressure lawmakers. Meanwhile, the administration's _duty_
in operating the government is to deliver the best value to the taxpayer and
thus maximize the value it receives from government employees.

Counselor Buck surely understands this, but since he's representing the
plaintiffs his comments are tailored to advance their position rather provide
an objective analysis of the facts. Pretty lazy journalism on the Huffington
Post's part, but like many media outlets their goal is to advocate rather than
educate.

------
dreamweapon
Really hoping some Amazon people will chime in with their true thoughts about
this.

